# Swift 630L First and Second Outing :)



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all, just got back from London, been to pick up the Suntor! first impressions are great, after a 300 mile run it managed about 25 mpg its the 2.8 but i think it still needs a tweek so i'll be getting a remap on it ASAP 
I was supprised how quiet it was, well after i'd removed the grids from the top of the cooker, was a right racket :roll: 
The air suspension works a treat, not to much of body roll which was a supprise 
Wow it was a comfy drive, that supprised me also as it was as good as the RRS!! lovely driving position and adjustments made for a nice drive home, the only thing i might look at is to change the hight of the foot peddles as these seem a bit high :!:

I will do some more but not now as i'm shattered, that was some drive!!

Anyway heres a picture again


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It looks very clean, and in good nick. Glad the pickup went OK.

Gerald


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> It looks very clean, and in good nick. Glad the pickup went OK.
> 
> Gerald


Thanks Gerald, it is like brand new, it looks like nothings been used, there isn't a mark on it, to say i'm pleased is an understatment 
And it came with a few things more that i wasnt expecting


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Rislar said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > It looks very clean, and in good nick. Glad the pickup went OK.
> ...


The new van looks great,now just get out and enjoy it. 8)

steve


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks i will be out as much as possible now :-*


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations and happy travels.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Mystery_Machine said:


> Congratulations and happy travels.


Thank you very much, i'm really looking forward to getting to grips with it also, looks like it might take me a while to understand how everything works, but it should be a fun experience


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Well i spent my first night in the MH last night, not the best night to do it as it was blowing a gale and raining, but still it was great, we where right on the beach front with waves blasting around us 
I managed to get all the appliance's working mind i had to knock the heating off after 30 mins, it was boiling hot  
Also managed to blow a fuse when i plugged tv into the inverter and had no spares :roll: (on the list of things to buy)!! got the tv working eventually, well the DVD as i couldn't be bothered to tune the thing!! Setting the rear bed was a real pain as it took me 10 mins to realise the slats where not in the runners :roll: 
Everything worked fine and i'm glad we camped last night as i've found out how to do most things now  So all in all a very, very happy couple today..... Now to make a shopping list


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice van Rizlar,,have fun shopping!! :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

asabrush said:


> Nice van Rizlar,,have fun shopping!! :lol:


Thank you asabrush, i'll need a few G's by the looks of things :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

From what I've heard diesel engines need to 'loosen-up', so until its done around 10,000miles I'd leave any remap, you may find that once this has been reached the MPG may increase slightly . . .
[but then I'm no exactly known for my technical knowledge :? ]


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> From what I've heard diesel engines need to 'loosen-up', so until its done around 10,000miles I'd leave any remap, you may find that once this has been reached the MPG may increase slightly . . .
> [but then I'm no exactly known for my technical knowledge :? ]


Its done 9k so it wont matter


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Well done Rislar!

A nice looking machine, and from experience I would say that you won't be disappointed with the quality from Swift (others may disagree but I can only go on my own experience).

We had a Bessacarr E445 with same shell; just a little shorter, and we found that the luton knocked the speeds down especially into head winds.
Had it remapped by TB Turbos who did an excellent job, taking it to 156bhp. After that it was cool as a cucumber on the M Ways.
It had 11,000 when we sold it and I felt it was still a little tight, but it would cruise happily at 70 + and climb hills much more eagerly. Always a little thirsty, but that may have been down to my driving.

One little mechanical issue was the turbo pipe occasionally popping off, but some stronger jubilee clips cured that.
A small split in the pipe caused power to drop, but a quick circumcision dealt with that too.
Had I listened to the Fiat dealer and a local mechanic I would have replaced the turbo unnecessarily.

The Bessacarr bit had a few early problems, but these were remedied, and apart from the noisy water pump (a Swift / Bessacarr issue that was a regular talking point with other owners - and a few campers).
You just enjoy it, and don't forget to wave

Otto


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Otto-de-froste, i love it myself, it is exactly the right layout, and has everything i need, as i said could just do with a bit more power, i am not a plodder 8O :lol: 

I shall keep an eye on the pipes also, thanks for the info 

I'll be waving like a loon at anyone interested and i'm easy spotted as my Forum name is my registration number also 

Steve


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

must admit the layout is great but its a big van to take on the smaller roads.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

subaru said:


> Snap,
> We got the same van.
> must admit the layout is great but its a big van to take on the smaller roads.


It is indeed, it can get tight on the roads here in the Lakes, prob not as bad as yours in Devon, last time i was there i near got stuck in the RRS 8O

I look forward to seeing you about Subaru 

Steve


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Is anyone doing the fuel thread, i've just done mine as shown below my avatar, everyone should get this done


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rislar said:


> Is anyone doing the fuel thread, i've just done mine as shown below my avatar, everyone should get this done


Strewth Rislar.

£125.40 per litre for diesel. 8O 8O 8O

Bet you didn't get it from Tesco's. :roll:

_(Something wrong with your data somewhere!)_


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone doing the fuel thread, i've just done mine as shown below my avatar, everyone should get this done
> ...


He he, yep i made a mess of that :roll: sorted now though


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Rislar,
your getting nearly 10 mpg better than me.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

subaru said:


> Rislar,
> your getting nearly 10 mpg better than me.


I think that had a lot to do with motorway miles! its going down now though 8O mind it doesn't really bother me


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Well i've just got back from my second trip, and my first trip on a campsite, wish i'd got my Electric cable! i'd ran the battery down, god knows how as it was showing 3 quater full but wouldn't put the tv on!!! anyone know why? 
Anyway learned a lot this weekend, like its a bit tight with 6 onboard and i need a decent water pipe, cooking was fine but i need a microwave, i also worked out i needed the cover off to put the hot water on :roll: I cant beleive how much there is to learn! was fun though with 2 adults and 4 kids 8O :lol: Also another question i've got is what the the hell are the poles that pull out of the diner seats? i made the bed up but it looked like a single bed!!!and i could'nt for the life of me work it out!!! Anyone know?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Haven't you got a cable steve how do you charge your batteries?
I made the mistake of trying to get the hot water with the cover (cowl) still on the outside.
You'll soon learn most of it.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

moblee said:


> Haven't you got a cable steve how do you charge your batteries?
> I made the mistake of trying to get the hot water with the cover (cowl) still on the outside.
> You'll soon learn most of it.


I haven't Phil, just ordered a few bits as there's no Shops here, i cant even get that blue toilet stuff!!! the batterys lasted 2 days, we'll near as i started the van so it was quite good


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Oh dear steve before we go away we put it on hook up at home for about 6 hours a day for about 3 days to give it a deep charge.
Also 6 of us in the m/home they(kids) usually takeover our u-shaped lounge during the day & me & jan in the central bit,works fine for us.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

moblee said:


> 8O Oh dear steve before we go away we put it on hook up at home for about 6 hours a day for about 3 days to give it a deep charge.
> Also 6 of us in the m/home they(kids) usually takeover our u-shaped lounge during the day & me & jan in the central bit,works fine for us.


Ahh good thinking, i'll try that  my kids just wanted all of the space, i think they where to excited as they where up till 11pm 8O and for the life of me i couldn't get them to bed :roll: and they still got up at 7am, never mind, some funny stuff happened also, so it was eventfull, as i said i'm new to this so i'm learning fast :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes mate it's all good fun,we'll hopefully never go off it :!: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extras*

Hello Rislar

For extras, such as cables, hosepipes and so on, always worth a look in the Argos catalogue.

Russell


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

moblee said:


> Yes mate it's all good fun,we'll hopefully never go off it :!: :lol:


Thanks bud, one day i'll be great at it and they'll be a lot less stress involved :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Extras*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello Rislar
> 
> For extras, such as cables, hosepipes and so on, always worth a look in the Argos catalogue.
> 
> Russell


Good thinking, i'll take a look, cheers Russell


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Steve

I think you asked about the poles in the beds

Grounds for a joke there, but don't want to get thrown off the forum

Assuming you have dinette seating as we had on the E445, the sides of the seats slid out on poles, and a central slatted base extended to the edge of the seats only.
Stored in the luton were two wooden panels that lodged across the poles, and separate bolster cushions were also stored up there.
These cushions and panels effectively extended the dinette sideways into a double bed, but the foam was of a totally different density which meant that it was uncomfortable.
We bought a memory foam mattress to lay over the bed, and it was like sleeping on cloud - well worth the investment.

If you don't have the panels and bolsters you should maybe check with Swift to see if they were supplied when new.

I'm sure other owners will be able to advise in any case.

Wife n' me found the ladder to the loft just too arduous on the joints and tootsies.

Hope this is of use.

Paul


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow thanks Paul thats Exactley what i was after!! i spent ages scratching my head on that one 8O :lol: :lol: 

I must have the cushions missing also!!! 


Steve


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Steve

Our 445 was a 53 plate, and didn't have the marker light moulding on the front, but otherwise I would guess the spec would be the same for all these models.

There were two chipboard panels in a teak colour finish, and these had transverse strips fixed to one side to ensure the panels remained in situ when resting on the extensions.
The bolster cushions were not upholstered, but were covered in a grey fabric.
One cushion was solid (approximately as long as the cushion depth).
The other cushion was in two parts, hinged by the fabric, and that stretched across the gap so to speak.

I guess you will have been in every storage area and cubby hole by now, so if you can't find them and can't get any from the seller let me know.

I have a client who makes cushions for the caravan industry, and I am confident that they would make some up at a reasonable price; but you would need to get hold of some chipboard panels.
Alternatively Swift may help, but my experience is that they will only supply through a dealer.

Let me know how you get on.

Ciao

Paul


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Rislar, Well done on the new purchase LOOKS the dogs doodas 8O Meet up some day, best travels, PD.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Steve
> 
> Our 445 was a 53 plate, and didn't have the marker light moulding on the front, but otherwise I would guess the spec would be the same for all these models.
> 
> ...


Excellent Paul, that worked, i was using them in the back, the grey cusions that is :roll: , sorted now ... he he i'm pleased now 

Thank you Paul


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Rislar, just spotted this! Well done mate, looks great


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Steve

Glad you got it sorted

 

Paul


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

EdinburghCamper said:


> Hey Rislar, just spotted this! Well done mate, looks great


Thanks Gary, much appreciated 

Oh and thanks Paul..


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> Hi Rislar, Well done on the new purchase LOOKS the dogs doodas 8O Meet up some day, best travels, PD.


Cheers Piedodger, will do


----------

